# fresh find up datedhttp://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/oreo220/PIC_0004_zpsryej3hwg.jpghttp://i



## spoker (Oct 10, 2016)

found this monark friday,put on a aluminum wide wheel set with heavy duti spokes,came from hurry donar,26 by 235 thorn proof tires"walmart closeout" almost ready for the roadsters swap next sunday,has a little monrovia flair!! [imh]http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/oreo220/PIC_0004_zpsryej3hwg.jpg[/img]


,no time for any  better pics right now

 puoto bucket is hard to use


----------



## spoker (Oct 10, 2016)

not my day for posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice! A California Special! I like it!


----------



## spoker (Oct 12, 2016)

thanks,luck with your sale on the kool bike in the 4 sale section!!


----------



## spoker (Oct 12, 2016)

tommoros road trip


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2016)

what's the blue doo-hicky?


----------



## spoker (Oct 13, 2016)

dont know told him to toss it,got the cover for a 4 way tail lite,didnt know what it was at first,also got my first set of usa white wall typhoons


----------

